# question about....hot dogs



## bgaviator (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok, so my son LOVES hot dogs more than anything.  However, we only cook brats and hot dogs maybe once a week at most, and more realistically once every two weeks.  So when I open a pack of hot dogs and only pull out 2 to cook up, the other ones sit in the fridge for weeks possibly.  However the package always seems to state to use within 7 days of opening.  Is this realistic?  Aren't these things pumped full of salt?  I feel like it's a huge waste if I have to chuck the rest of the hot dog package if I don't use them within a week....but it's also cumbersome to break out the food vacuum and just seal up two hot dogs at a time to stick in freezer.  We used to be able to find individually wrapped hot dogs, but our store doesn't carry them anymore.   Any thoughts on the matter? Thanks.


----------



## forktender (Jan 28, 2020)

You don't need to vacuum seal them double wrap them in plastic wrap and freeze the in the quantity that you most often use them double wrapped they will freeze well for at least a year.


----------



## bgaviator (Jan 28, 2020)

oh awesome, thank you


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

There's also a brand out there(sorry can't remember the name) that sells packages of 8 or 10 hot dogs split up into packages of 4 or 5. So you only really opening up half a pack at a time.

Chris


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes, Hot Dogs are loaded with Salt. The problem is there are lots of Bad Bacteria and Molds that are Salt Tolerant. These Spoilage Bacteria are what we are concerned about and cause the Hot Dogs to get Sour, Smelly and Slimy in more than a few days...JJ


----------



## bgaviator (Jan 28, 2020)

wow, thanks....I didn't realize this....I always figured hot dogs lasted a long long time, but i will start being more careful.  I wish we could find the individual wrapped ones again, those were super convenient.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2020)

Packs of Frozen Hot Dogs separate easily if, gently, pried apart with a Butter Knife. My SIL and I like Natural Casing Dogs that come in 3 pound packs. The rest of my family prefer Skinless Hot Dogs. We store the 3 pounds, frozen, in a big Freezer Zip Bags and just pry off what is eaten at a meal. We eat the 3 pounds of Dogs, dinner or lunch, twice a month or so,  before Frostbite takes a toll...JJ


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 28, 2020)

I LOVE Hot Dogs!  Especially the skin ones, Like Hofmann's and Glazier's!  I am sure there are others also, and usually a 3 to 8 lb pack of them!  





						Home - Hofmann Sausage Company
					






					hofmannsausage.com
				









						Glazier Hot Dogs
					

Distributing the Best in Upstate New York Products




					www.shop.glazierhotdog.com
				




Unfortunately, I can no longer have them at all.  They would be a treat at Christmas time (or any time!), along with https://croghanmeatmarket.com/ (a local favorite) and  their cheese curds!  (Again a big no-no!)  Loaded with salt and nitrites, just can't have them (not even a slice of bologna!)


----------



## sandyut (Jan 28, 2020)

best advice is pick up a vacuum sealer.  it will save you tins in the long run and likely pay for it self and give peace of mind.  It jsut my wife and I and I love to cook and smoke.  we jsut cant get through any kind of large cook in a week, and like your hot dog dilemma - I run into this with all kinds meat products where i dont need or want to cook the whole package, but freezing in a zip lock means i still am on a timer to cook them before they freezer burn and are wasted.

I have this one or one kinda like it.  its been a workhorse for years.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

Whatever hot dogs go uneaten here - skidmark will gladly take them off our hands.

Chris


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2020)

Awesome comments made for you to save the dogs. We just put a couple at a time in zip lock sandwich bags and not for long term freezer storage.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> There's also a brand out there(sorry can't remember the name) that sells packages of 8 or 10 hot dogs split up into packages of 4 or 5. So you only really opening up half a pack at a time.
> 
> Chris




Exactly!!
When we get Oscar Mayer All Beef, they come in 2 individual packages, with 4 dogs in each pack.
However When we get Dogs in 8 or 10 in a pack, we just make them all the first night, and then the next night we Nuke however many we're going to eat, and do that until they're all gone.
Takes 2 or 3 nights to finish them all, but we have no problem doing that.
You don't Buy a Steer, eat 2 steaks, and throw the rest away, either.

Bear


----------



## bgaviator (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a foodsaver. But sealing up individual portions of hot dogs is a pain. I guess I could just freeze them all in one bag, and just take out what I need then reseal.



sandyut said:


> best advice is pick up a vacuum sealer.  it will save you tins in the long run and likely pay for it self and give peace of mind.  It jsut my wife and I and I love to cook and smoke.  we jsut cant get through any kind of large cook in a week, and like your hot dog dilemma - I run into this with all kinds meat products where i dont need or want to cook the whole package, but freezing in a zip lock means i still am on a timer to cook them before they freezer burn and are wasted.
> 
> I have this one or one kinda like it.  its been a workhorse for years.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2020)

Freeze them induvial on a cookie sheet them bag.

Warren


----------



## bgaviator (Jan 28, 2020)

Great idea too


HalfSmoked said:


> Freeze them induvial on a cookie sheet them bag.
> 
> Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 28, 2020)

I do that with a lot of items bgaviator and Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Jan 28, 2020)

forktender said:


> You don't need to vacuum seal them double wrap them in plastic wrap and freeze the in the quantity that you most often use them double wrapped they will freeze well for at least a year.


This method has worked for us since about the invention of plastic wrap.
Now that we have a good vac sealer we put them in the bag in a single layer leaving an extra couple of inches of space at the top of the bag, seal and freeze. When needed we cut the top off the bag, remove one or two dogs and reseal the bag. Works till the bag reaches the point where the seal would be at the place where some hot dog "grease" is coating the inside of the bag.


----------



## zwiller (Jan 28, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> When we get Dogs in 8 or 10 in a pack, we just make them all the first night, and then the next night we Nuke however many we're going to eat, and do that until they're all gone.
> Takes 2 or 3 nights to finish them all, but we have no problem doing that.
> You don't Buy a Steer, eat 2 steaks, and throw the rest away, either.
> Bear


THIS for us here too.  When I grill I do 2 packs...  They never last.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Whatever hot dogs go uneaten here - skidmark will gladly take them off our hands.
> 
> Chris


You can always count on skidmark to do the right thing and take one for the team. What a good dog.

G


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> You can always count on skidmark to do the right thing and take one for the team. What a good dog.
> 
> G



Yeah, It always amazes me the sacrifices Old Skid is will to make for his family. 

Chris


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Yeah, It always amazes me the sacrifices Old Skid is will to make for his family.
> 
> Chris


Well, hoefully he didn't earn that name. Lol


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 28, 2020)

Na, he's a good boy. He just happens to be a white dog with a couple of brown patches, and one of the patches is in - lets just say a undesirable spot. 

Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 28, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Yeah, It always amazes me the sacrifices Old Skid is will to make for his family.
> 
> Chris


I don't have a dog but I love the dog next door. His name is Jackson. He comes running whenever I fire up the smoker or the grill. I don't feed him but I admit that I would love to toss him a treat from time to time. He never gets much attention from his owners unless they yell at him for barking. It's a real shame. He does strike me as a good dog. Seems really playful. He is some kind of retriever mix. 

G


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like Bear it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks for the like SlickRockStones it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

